# crescent jump spinning crescent kicks



## Sam (Jan 20, 2006)

One of my instructors wants me to learn these.  

he says he might want me to do kata in competition, my katas are terrible, I dont even like katas, in fact I hate them, but this isnt the point, we do what "The Enforcer" says.

I think I am scientific proof that just because you have good crescent kicks doesnt mean you can do this.

I am not getting enough rotation or height on the second kick, and any general advice would be greatly appreciated. I had good crescent kicks until I started thinking about them and now I am all messed up.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 20, 2006)

Sam, is this a single outward crescent kick or a (for example) left outward, right inward combination?  

Lamont


----------



## jdinca (Jan 20, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> One of my instructors wants me to learn these.
> 
> he says he might want me to do kata in competition, my katas are terrible, I dont even like katas, in fact I hate them, but this isnt the point, we do what "The Enforcer" says.
> 
> ...



There's a number of different variations and names. Based on the description, my guess is that your kicks end up behind you as opposed to doing a 360? Also know as a rear double crescent? If so, it's the first kick that sets everything up. Drive the knees up higher and faster on both of them.

Or, are you doing a crescent kick followed by a jump spinning crescent? The speed, especially of the rechamber, of the first kick sets up the second kick. As you're turning on the second kick, really pull your arms in tight to the guard position to help wind the body for the spin on the jump. Then make sure you're really driving the knee up, not out as you jump and chamber for the kick.

Waist and upper body torque provide the spin, quickly driving the knee up towards your chest provides the height. Make sure the head comes around first.

Wait until you try the flying spinning reverse crescent.


----------



## Sam (Jan 20, 2006)

its two kicks, and its 





			
				jdinca said:
			
		

> a crescent kick followed by a jump spinning crescent


. After the first kick I should be facing 180 from where I was originally, having pivoted on one leg. The second kick, the jump spinning crescent, should put me back where I started.


----------



## eyebeams (Jan 20, 2006)

Learn how to do a 1-handed, then 0-handed cartwheel. This will give you a sense of the sensation to need, since you need to angle your torso slightly to get full rotation. You just make the torso more upright than the cartwheel while concentrating on enerationg speed and torque with the kick.

Finally, make sure to angle the first kick's foot as if doing a twist kick at the beginning of execution. This really speeds up the technique.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 20, 2006)

eyebeams said:
			
		

> Learn how to do a 1-handed, then 0-handed cartwheel. This will give you a sense of the sensation to need, since you need to angle your torso slightly to get full rotation. You just make the torso more upright than the cartwheel while concentrating on enerationg speed and torque with the kick.
> 
> Finally, make sure to angle the first kick's foot as if doing a twist kick at the beginning of execution. This really speeds up the technique.


 
Whoa, dude, I think if she is struggling with a tornado kick, an aerial cartwheel is gonna be a challenge.  Let's not put the cart before the horse


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 20, 2006)

Sam, 

Sounds like you are doing what we call a Tornado Kick.  You turn as if you are beginning a spinning back kick, but throw an outward crescent kick instead, with a jump.  The jump is very important as it gives you the height and momentum to finish the kick.  Once you are in the air, you throw the second inward crescent kick.  Land on the foot you used to throw the first kick, followed by the second.

A variation is to throw the second kick as a roundhouse.  You just pivot your hips a little further and turn you body to change the kick.

Keep working on it.  Make the jump strong, get your momentum from the pivot.  It will come.

Michael


----------



## jdinca (Jan 20, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> its two kicks, and its . After the first kick I should be facing 180 from where I was originally, having pivoted on one leg. The second kick, the jump spinning crescent, should put me back where I started.



Gotcha. My second set of comments would apply then. It's the rechamber on the first kick that will help you get the momentum for the spin on the second kick, as well as the upper body torque. On the second kick, really drive up the left leg as you launch off the right foot, that's what'll get your height. Make sure your head gets around first.


----------



## eyebeams (Jan 20, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Whoa, dude, I think if she is struggling with a tornado kick, an aerial cartwheel is gonna be a challenge. Let's not put the cart before the horse



Actually, you'd be surprised. Sometimes people can learn the body mechanics faster by saving the martial aspect for last. Even the 1-hand is helpful for getting the sensation down. A pommel horse or raised area works too.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jan 20, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> One of my instructors wants me to learn these.
> 
> he says he might want me to do kata in competition, my katas are terrible, I dont even like katas, in fact I hate them, but this isnt the point, we do what "The Enforcer" says.
> 
> ...


 
for your 2nd kick (jumping spinning crescent), just remember you jump first, turn your shoulders (your hips will follow) then fire that kick.  i know its much easier said than done.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 20, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> for your 2nd kick (jumping spinning crescent), just remember you jump first, turn your shoulders (your hips will follow) then fire that kick. i know its much easier said than done.



Amen.


----------



## Doc (Jan 20, 2006)

You're in the wrog class. Enroll in gymnastics and someone will teach it to you that knows what they're talking about. Never go to a martial artist for gymnastics.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 20, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> You're in the wrog class. Enroll in gymnastics and someone will teach it to you that knows what they're talking about. Never go to a martial artist for gymnastics.



LMAO!


----------



## Sam (Jan 21, 2006)

for all the aerial comments : I used to be a gymnast. I can do one handed cartwheels. I can do no handed cartwheels. I can do backhandsprings and backtucks and I could probably do a full on a spring floor. None of that seems to be helping though


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 21, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> for all the aerial comments : I used to be a gymnast. I can do one handed cartwheels. I can do no handed cartwheels. I can do backhandsprings and backtucks and I could probably do a full on a spring floor. None of that seems to be helping though


 
Cool!  

If I were you, I'd visit an American Taekwondo Association school as they seem to have mastered the Butterfly Kick.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 21, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> for all the aerial comments : I used to be a gymnast. I can do one handed cartwheels. I can do no handed cartwheels. I can do backhandsprings and backtucks and I could probably do a full on a spring floor. None of that seems to be helping though


 
I think you'll have no problem pulling this kick off.  You'll just need some practice.  How is your dojo using this kick?  Is it in a kata that you practice?  You mentioned that you would be using this at a tournament.  How?

These kicks look cool and you could probably get some props in Hollywood, but they aren't that effective.  I'm sure Doc would say I'm putting it mildly.  Is there anything equally cool and more practical that you could practice for the tournament?


----------



## Sam (Jan 21, 2006)

It's part of a kata, which I don't even particularly like.

But I do what my instructor says, and he says practice it for tournaments.:miffer:


----------



## eyebeams (Jan 23, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> These kicks look cool and you could probably get some props in Hollywood, but they aren't that effective.


 
Actually, you'd be surprised. They're a fine way to bring someone to the ground more or less instantly, and knowing how to do one also gives you enough mobility to counter leg grabbing attempts.


----------



## eyebeams (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> for all the aerial comments : I used to be a gymnast. I can do one handed cartwheels. I can do no handed cartwheels. I can do backhandsprings and backtucks and I could probably do a full on a spring floor. None of that seems to be helping though


\

Good. You need to be able to rotate with stability with your torso 45 to 90 degrees from vertical. The torso leads slightly as you launch, but you must move the hips.

For the simple inside crescent, bring the lead leag over high, as if you were bringing it over your head for a cartwheel, then modify this to fit the fact that you are at 45-90, not 135-180 as you would be in the cartwheel. Also, unlike a cartwheel, bend the leg more as you spin to increase speed. 

Hip rotation beings the other leg over. For the crescent kick, the knee is facing away from the center of your body. You rotate the leg at the hip socket to accomplish this. Start with the  leg bent, then releaase it as you curl that lead leg.

For a double kick, start with a spinning outside crescent with a short hop, then add the technique above.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 23, 2006)

eyebeams said:
			
		

> Actually, you'd be surprised. They're a fine way to bring someone to the ground more or less instantly, and knowing how to do one also gives you enough mobility to counter leg grabbing attempts.


 
Are you being facetious? Seriously, butterfly style kicks are darn near suicidal to throw on the street, IMO. I'm afraid I'd really, really have to disagree with you here. When I was younger and less experienced, I sparred outside of class with a friend from my boxing class and tried to show-off my new supper, duper spinning jump kicks. He'd just step off the line, wait for me to land, than nail me with a punch. For self-defence, imagine the difficulties and dangers of these type of techniques in a wet parking lot while wearing tight pants and getting over the flu.

Sam, try asking around with your martial arts friends to see if one of them could loan you a video on kicking that you could play in slow motion to learn the mechanics. This, combined with proper in person instruction, should help you learn the technique.


----------



## eyebeams (Jan 23, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Are you being facetious? Seriously, butterfly style kicks are darn near suicidal to throw on the street, IMO. I'm afraid I'd really, really have to disagree with you here. When I was younger and less experienced, I sparred outside of class with a friend from my boxing class and tried to show-off my new supper, duper spinning jump kicks. He'd just step off the line, wait for me to land, than nail me with a punch. For self-defence, imagine the difficulties and dangers of these type of techniques in a wet parking lot while wearing tight pants and getting over the flu.



You don't use them in a straight square-off. What you should be doing is attacking with the non-kicking leg and then transitioning into the crescent. The technique should follow through with little snap. Done correctly, this leads to an unbalanced opponent and sets you up for a leg scissors.  At no point do you give your back, but you must follow through all the way.


----------

